# Bob XL or Wavemaster XXL



## gkygrl (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm looking at both the Bob XL and the Wavemaster XXL for my home training environment.  My partner and I can only take so much beating with a body shield and think it would be very advantageous to have one in our home .

There are both available on eBay at the moment.  There is a Wavemaster XXL locally that I might get for a good deal.   However, some people mention the Bob XL as being the better bet -- and I can find it on eBay for just under 300.00 (shipping included).

Can anyone tell me where to find a BOB XL at a better price -- or is this the best there is?

Thanks a ton!!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 5, 2008)

For me either one personnally I like the wavemaster XXL.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 5, 2008)

For overall durability and general satisfaction go for the XXL Wavemaster.  Personally I think it is a better product. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (and it costs less to)


----------



## gkygrl (Mar 5, 2008)

If I win a local eBay auction -- I'll get the Wavemaster XXL at a good price and be able to pick it up.  If not, I'll still research to find the best price for either.

The BOB seems appealing for anatomical targeting practice.    But if the quality is not as good -- that's a bit more money to pay.

I'll continue to research but really appreciate the feedback.  It helps a lot!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 5, 2008)

waveMaster XXL is probaly the best free standing bag that has been made at least in my opinion.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 5, 2008)

Proper tool for the proper job.  Heavy bags are for building power, Focus mits and sparring are for accuracy.

The Bob tries to do both, but isn't really able to capture either IMO.


----------



## MattJ (Mar 5, 2008)

Very different products, IMHO. The Wavemaster, while very durable and cheaper than the BOB, does not allow for the same kind of targeted striking practice. Gloves are a must on the BOB, though. The surface is much harder than any normal heavy bag, and consequently harder on the hands. 

Kind of depends on what you are looking to do with it. 

If you just want to beat the living snot out of something full power, get the Wavemaster.

If you are looking for  more realistic and specific targeting, get the BOB. And some gloves! :boing2:


----------



## gkygrl (Mar 5, 2008)

Interesting info -- I would have thought the BOB would be softer.  The gloves issue is something to keep in mind.  I'd rather not have to use them as a staple.

I want to use the bag to practice strikes and kicks and to strengthen.  I don't really want the BOB XL if it is going to be so hard on the hands since I want to be able to hit without gloves most of the time.

This conversation leads me towards the Wavemaster XXL a bit more.


----------



## Drac (Mar 6, 2008)

I've trained with both and I like the Wavemaster XXL.........


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 6, 2008)

I really do not like hitting BOB at all- it hurts way more to hit BOB than it does to hit a real person!  As others have mentioned, it's good for target accuracy (we use it the most for self-defense classes) but for just good solid hitting Wavemaster XXL is the way to go.


----------



## Drac (Mar 6, 2008)

If you think BOB is tough you should train with one of these. www.securityprousa.com


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 6, 2008)

I have found the Ultraman offered by the Karate Connection to be the best overall dummy for contact.

http://www.karateconnection.com/UltraMan.htm

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Drac (Mar 6, 2008)

bdparsons said:


> I have found the Ultraman offered by the Karate Connection to be the best overall dummy for contact.
> 
> http://www.karateconnection.com/UltraMan.htm
> 
> ...


 
I have heard of these, they are supposed to be excellent....


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 6, 2008)

Drac said:


> If you think BOB is tough you should train with one of these. www.securityprousa.comhttp://www.securityprousa.comhttp://www.securityprousa.com


 
No thanks you can do that for me.


----------



## gkygrl (Mar 9, 2008)

I am getting close to getting a Wavemaster XXL (waiting for an auction to end -- if not, will go through Amazon.com)

I had a technical question (since I am deciding whether I want to fill it with water or sand).

*About how many bags of sand does it take to fill the base of one of these things -- I mean, 5 bags, 15 bags.  I have no clue.  
*

I've been reading that sand makes the bag a little more solid for kicks.  Not that my partner and I have very powerful kicks -- I just don't want it to tip over a lot.

Thanks!!!


----------



## cbjr5 (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm planning on buying a Wavemaster XXL, but if you were still looking for a Bob XL I saw one at the website listed below for $278.00.

www.mykaratestore.com


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 9, 2008)

gkygrl said:


> I am getting close to getting a Wavemaster XXL (waiting for an auction to end -- if not, will go through Amazon.com)
> 
> I had a technical question (since I am deciding whether I want to fill it with water or sand).
> 
> ...


 
You'll want to use sand, I've had some issues with leakage using water, it's not good. As for the WaveMaster XXL vs. the BOB XL, I have used both and both have their use. The BOB XL is an excellent tool for refining accuracy and targeting, however, it doesn't move and an opponent does. I believe you made the correct choice in selecting the WaveMaster XXL.

BTW: Two 90 lb bags would probably suffice, but three would be best, IMHO. Will you and your partner need to move this bad around? That may play in how heavy you make it.


----------



## Drac (Mar 10, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> You'll want to use sand, I've had some issues with leakage using water, it's not good. As for the WaveMaster XXL vs. the BOB XL, I have used both and both have their use. The BOB XL is an excellent tool for refining accuracy and targeting, however, it doesn't move and an opponent does. I believe you made the correct choice in selecting the WaveMaster XXL.
> 
> BTW: Two 90 lb bags would probably suffice, but three would be best, IMHO. Will you and your partner need to move this bad around? That may play in how heavy you make it.


 
Ya beat me to it Kempo...


----------



## gkygrl (Mar 10, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> As for the WaveMaster XXL vs. the BOB I believe you made the correct choice in selecting the WaveMaster XXL.
> 
> BTW: Two 90 lb bags would probably suffice, but three would be best, IMHO. Will you and your partner need to move this bad around? That may play in how heavy you make it.



Yes, we bought the Wavemaster XXL and it should be here in a few days.  Regarding moving it around -- the most will be to roll it a few feet out of the way, I don't see huge amounts of moving it.  I may opt for a dolly if that is the case and it has to be moved any distance 

I think we will probably go the way of sand -- seems to be more solid.  I would hate water spillage.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 10, 2008)

gkygrl said:


> Yes, we bought the Wavemaster XXL and it should be here in a few days. Regarding moving it around -- the most will be to roll it a few feet out of the way, I don't see huge amounts of moving it. I may opt for a dolly if that is the case and it has to be moved any distance
> 
> I think we will probably go the way of sand -- seems to be more solid. I would hate water spillage.


 
Great choices


----------



## Live True (Mar 11, 2008)

There is a thread somewhere on the boards that talks about filling a wavemaster with wet sand and tamping it down in between...it gave some pretty good directions for getting the most weight to prevent tippage...  Might be worth doing a search.


----------

